# Primavera P6 R8.2



## ahmed_maged (28 فبراير 2012)

أحدث أصدار من برنامج primavera professional project management P6 R8.2 and primavera contract management V13.h و فيديو يعرض طريقة التنصيب لكليهما و الربط بينهما و بدون مشاكل على الرابط التالى:

http://www.aldarayn.net/forum/showthread.php?t=941&p=5899#post5899


----------



## ahmed_maged (28 فبراير 2012)

أتمنى الأفادة للجميع لأنى حاولت كثيرا مع P6 R8.1 و كان دائما فى مشاكل فى التنصيب و database configuration ولكن هذه النسخة الحديثة و مع اتباع الشرح ستجدونها بدون مشاكل ان شاء الله و شكرا


----------



## عزت محروس (28 فبراير 2012)

جارى التجربه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_maged (29 فبراير 2012)

و أياكم أن شاء الله


----------



## احمدهارون (29 فبراير 2012)

thanks bros, but the server is unavailable, please try to upload in another one.


----------



## ahmed_maged (29 فبراير 2012)

There is a problem with aldarayn.net website right now , try again later please


----------



## مهندس126 (29 فبراير 2012)

توجد مشكلة فى الرابط امل التعديل 
وشكرا مقدما للتعاون


----------



## مهندس126 (29 فبراير 2012)

مازلنا فى انتظار اصلاح الرابط


----------



## مهندس126 (29 فبراير 2012)

:55:
لم يتم اصلاح الرابط :82:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2012)

مازال الرابط لا يعمل أخى الكريم


----------



## مجدى سليمان (3 مارس 2012)

https://login.oracle.com/mysso/signon.jsp


[email protected] email
MA2210maas2210AS password

ضع البريد الأكترونى- والباسوورد ثم أختار أى إصدار وحمله


----------



## ahmed_maged (28 أبريل 2012)

الرابط يعمل برجاء التجربة


----------



## نسر التصميم (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نسر التصميم (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Bad public user name or password. Missing Database property;
!!!!


----------



## محمود علام (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## يسرى191 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم 

الرابط يعمل و بدون اى مشاكل 

الف شكر وجارى المشاهدة


----------

